# What calls do you use for this time of the year?



## Shemanese (Mar 18, 2010)

Just want to know what everyone uses this time of year. I seem to have more luck with coyote vocalizations, I try some uncommon distress calls, but they seem to have more effect on crow, hawks, and buzzards.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If crows or ravens if you have them show up and are squawking, the yotes usually associate them with food sources as they are scavengers at least up here, otherwise any distress call should work, poplar game hunting area's are also good spots as they relate shots to gut piles, if around crop fields mouse squeakers also work well as they hunt them alot, hope this helps abit!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are having luck with coyote vocals, I'd continue with them.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with what youngdon said. this time of year I start off with a non-threating howl, like a female howl or pup howl, then try a few distress calls.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Coyotes gotta eat. I never discount a rabbit or other distress call. Coyote vocalizations can be good as long as you are not saying the wrong things to the other coyotes.


----------

